# Bicycle Heaven Bike Shop Museum Annual bike show swap meet September 13 - 14 2014



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 25, 2014)

Bicycle Heaven Bike Show Swap Meet & Party, September 13 - 14 -2014 9 am till 7 pm rain or shine Vendor set up 7 am . Antique   / Classic Bicycles and Parts and new Bicycles. Bicycle Dealers welcome to set up for display. free Vendor Spots ,,all others is free Admission,yes something for free,,,Bike Groups Welcome,,,Visit the Museum with over 3000 bikes 3 floors.Bikes from 1863 to the new Bikes,,,Balloon tire Bikes- Pre war  Bicycles BMX,,Road Bikes,race Bikes Prodo types and over 300 StingRay Krates and much more.Bicycle Heaven is more than Bikes,,we have Art work,,Beatle / Elvis collection,,large G scale Train set over 370 ft long,other Antiques.Bicycle Heaven is in the works for a next reality Show.The bike Museum swap meet is right off of the North Shore bike trail so you can ride your bike to see Pittsburgs three rivers and we are close to the Rivers Casino and other kool sports bars / clubs,,great for the family of all ages.Bicycle Heaven 1800 Preble and Columbus ave R.J Casey Industrial Park Pittsburgh P.A 15233  off of Beaver Ave on the corner of Metropolitan and Columbus Ave,,,412 734 4034 or 412 716 4956  chek out   www.bicycleheaven.org    or bikeheaven@comcast.net or facebook Craig Morrow FOR INFO,,


----------

